# Re:Wheel and tire



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Wheel and tire*



> Every one worried about tires and wheel before purchase the car.I think bridge stone and.Yokohama is better company for tires and wheels.


Granted.

But there are a ton of others out there too with equal quality.

Sizes are an industry set thing these days. One size throughout all the brands is almost exactly the same.

So, I internet shop price/shipping. 

My 1999 Ford F150 Lightning came with 295/45-ZR18 Goodyear F1 Eagles, I next ran Goodrich, then a set of Hankook s. It currently has Toyo s.

The original"Z" rated tires were too expensive for the pitiful 19,000 miles they lasted. The next were "Z" rated too, again 18,000 miles. 

The third set were "V" rated and a much better match as they got 35,000 miles and operated as well as the "Z"s did.

The fourth set of tires are "V"'s and My last set as I have my EV up and running. My truck now has 76,000 miles on it and the TOYO's are the best tires overall for my usage.

Miz


----------

